# 2,2 Millionen URLs bei URL-Verkürzerdienst manipuliert



## Newsfeed (17 Juni 2009)

Unbekannte sind in die Systeme des URL-Verkürzers cligs (cli.gs) eingebrochen und haben rund 2,2 Millionen URLs auf einen bei freedomblogging.com gehosteten Beitrag

Weiterlesen...


----------

